# Lemond Website Updated



## ClarkKent (Oct 12, 2004)

I just took a look at the Lemond website, and it appears to be updated with the new 2005 models...There are some nice looking bikes there, including some traditional geometry steel bikes again this year.


----------



## paulieb00 (Aug 25, 2004)

i do see that the geometry data for the classic bikes is incorrect.
they list the sarthe and the propad together which are total different frames and geometry.

paul


----------

